# Tool zum Seiten online editieren?



## mysun (9. Oktober 2004)

hallo,

kann mir jemand einen tipp geben wo ich ein tool finde das es ermöglicht online seiten (html, php,...) über ritch text zu editieren. auch eine bildverwaltung bzw. bildupload sollte möglich sein!

jetzt werden wahrschienlich ein paar empfehlungen auf htmlarea kommen! JA - das wäre das richtige aber der knackpunkt ist:

ich möchte diese funktion auf mehreren seiten einsetzen. bei html area muss ich jede seite im code verändern damit sie später editierbar ist. es gibt aber kommerzielle programme wie z.b. weblication, oder ähnliches die einfach auf den webserver gespielt werden und die seiten können über ein login editiert werden! - ohne die seiten direkt im quellcode vorzubereiten. 

kurz gesagt sollte das tool alle features haben die htmlarea anbietet aber leichter zu installieren sein! kennt jemand so was?
(bei einer seite mit zig seiten ist es sonst ein wenig mühsam )

danke
mysun


----------



## Andreas Späth (9. Oktober 2004)

Mal sehen ob ich das richtig verstanden habe.

Du willst ein Programm bei dem du auf der einen html Seite einen Link änderst, und das programm soll das Automatisch auch bei den anderen Seiten machen, und das ganze auch gleich auf deinen Webspace schieben ?

Wenn das richtig war, würde ich sagen Dreamweaver, der kann sowas mit seinem Templatesystem ohne Probleme, ist eben allerdings beim ersten mal ein wenig umständlich im nachhinein spart man Arbeit, und für ganz Faule ladet er auch gleich alles auf den gewünschten FTP Server hoch


----------



## mysun (9. Oktober 2004)

hi DJ Teac,

leider hast du mich komplett falsch verstanden! aber kein wunder bei meiner beschreibung  

also hier nochmal in einzelnen schritten:

+ ich habe mehrere webseiten auf verschiedenen webaccounts erstellt 
+ diese werden nicht alle von mir verwaltet sondern möchten gerne von den besitzer selbst gewartet werden (ohne html kenntnisse)
+ deshalb möchte ich das ganze online über einen RTE machen lassen (texte und bilder austauschen! deshalb auch htmlarea!
+ damit dies möglich ist werde ich wahrscheinlich auf den webserveraccounts ein script oder (htmlarea) installieren müssen
+ damit ich aber nicht jede einzelne html seite für diese funktion vorbereiten muss - sollte es möglich sein das ganze relativ schnell auf den jeweiligen webaccounts zu installieren!

+ kurz gesagt ein mini CMS (auf basis von htmlarea)

ich hoffe so ist es leichter verständlich was ich suche ;-) 

danke
mysun


----------

